# General > Recipes >  Tofu Bacon

## Rheghead

I saw a recipe on Facebook for making meat-free bacon with tofu. I was intrigued to give it a go.  It comprises of thinly cut tofu strips soaked in a marinade for a few minutes and then grilled or fried, even up to crispiness.  I tried this today and I am astonished by the authenticity of the taste.  I replaced the onion powder with regular table salt. I already had liquid smoke in stock but you can get a bottle of liquid smoke through Amazon for about £3. The other ingredients should already be in a well stocked kitchen.  Enjoy!  :Grin: 

http://www.thebuddhistchef.com/recipe/vegan-blt/

----------


## donss

I don't get why you are vegan but want to emulate, as close as possible, something to eat that you despise... 

I was a meat eater, but turned veggie some years ago, but saw the light and am now (& have been for years & years),
a born again eater of anything...

----------


## Rheghead

> I don't get why you are vegan but want to emulate, as close as possible, something to eat that you despise... 
> 
> I was a meat eater, but turned veggie some years ago, but saw the light and am now (& have been for years & years),
> a born again eater of anything...


It can take a pig up to 2 minutes to die in agony at a slaughter house.   A pig is a sentient being who feels pain, love, joy and affection, and other sensations like we do.

----------


## Alrock

> It can take a pig up to 2 minutes to die in agony at a slaughter house.   A pig is a sentient being who feels pain, love, joy and affection, and other sensations like we do.



So... If they killed the pig instantly then you'd eat the bacon?

----------


## Rheghead

> So... If they killed the pig instantly then you'd eat the bacon?


They can't though.  And it is not just the killing.  There is the issue of cruelty during the rearing the animal, the cramped conditions, the slapping, the dirty conditions.  There is also the question of commodifying an animal for its flesh, just for it to be stolen away from its bones for our dietary satisfaction.  There is also the speciesism that we discriminate that we see some animals with compassion but others as food.  It isn't fair and why do we need to do that when there are other foods that are just as tasty and nourishing?

----------


## donss

But despite all that sentiment, you still want to know and experience what the poor pig really tasted like? That's weird. And twisted.
Why not do the poor pig justice and eat it instead of some strange morphing substance? I still don't get it, and I never will...

----------


## Rheghead

> But despite all that sentiment, you still want to know and experience what the poor pig really tasted like? That's weird. And twisted.
> Why not do the poor pig justice and eat it instead of some strange morphing substance? I still don't get it, and I never will...


Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else?  ::

----------


## donss

I can understand people deciding to go veggie or vegan, but not then trying to make their substitute food look like or taste like meat, or fish or whatever.
Surely it would make sense just to eat the tofu as it comes without adding artificial ingredients in an effort to make it like the food that you won't eat. 
Or maybe it's because tofu 'as it comes' tastes terrible, that it doesn't taste like the food you really want to savour

----------


## Rheghead

> I can understand people deciding to go veggie or vegan, but not then trying to make their substitute food look like or taste like meat, or fish or whatever.
> Surely it would make sense just to eat the tofu as it comes without adding artificial ingredients in an effort to make it like the food that you won't eat. 
> Or maybe it's because tofu 'as it comes' tastes terrible, that it doesn't taste like the food you really want to savour


It is great that you agree with the reasons why people should refuse to eat animal products on animal welfare grounds.  So why are we continuing with this conversation?  However, your comments need clarity.  I just posted a recipe for bacon that is as tasty as real meat-based bacon.  If someone is horrified by the process to make real bacon, and sure they should be horrified then why should they continue to eat real bacon when alternatives are available?

----------


## Rheghead

> I can understand people deciding to go veggie or vegan, but not then trying to make their substitute food look like or taste like meat, or fish or whatever.
> Surely it would make sense just to eat the tofu as it comes without adding artificial ingredients in an effort to make it like the food that you won't eat. 
> Or maybe it's because tofu 'as it comes' tastes terrible, that it doesn't taste like the food you really want to savour


i will repeat the question for you to answer;

Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else?

----------


## donss

I wouldn't be so presumptuous as to be against tofu, or any other foodstuff, for anyone other than myself. And maybe you're right: we'll agree to disagree
over whole tasteless affair... ;-)

----------


## Rheghead

> I wouldn't be so presumptuous as to be against tofu, or any other foodstuff, for anyone other than myself. And maybe you're right: we'll agree to disagree
> over whole tasteless affair... ;-)


This post was only about the tasty virtues of tofu bacon but you framed it about the meat industry.  

I will repeat my question;

"Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else? "

----------


## Alrock

Just watched the video, doesn't look anything like bacon...

Where's the delicious strips of fat that give it so much flavour?
Looks more like slices of fried spam.

Would be better if you substituded the oil for lard though.

What about crackling, can you make that out of tofu?

----------


## Rheghead

> Just watched the video, doesn't look anything like bacon...
> 
> Where's the delicious strips of fat that give it so much flavour?
> Looks more like slices of fried spam.
> 
> Would be better if you substituded the oil for lard though.
> 
> What about crackling, can you make that out of tofu?


Ask yourself the question.

do you need to eat bacon given by refusal to eat meat that you will bring such a liberating revolution to the quality of the 59 billion lives of innocent animals who are brought to slaughter for your own dietary satisfaction?

----------


## Rheghead

> Just watched the video, doesn't look anything like bacon...
> 
> Where's the delicious strips of fat that give it so much flavour?
> Looks more like slices of fried spam.
> 
> Would be better if you substituded the oil for lard though.
> 
> What about crackling, can you make that out of tofu?


I will ask the same question;

"Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else? "

----------


## Alrock

> I will ask the same question;
> 
> "Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else? "



You eat away, but at the end of the day, no matter how much you fool yourself, it is & never will be bacon?

Can you go into Tesco & buy a pack of Tofu Bacon?.... No.... That would be in contravention of the Trades Description Act, as Tofu Bacon is a misnomer, it doesn't exist.

----------


## Rheghead

> You eat away, but at the end of the day, no matter how much you fool yourself, it is & never will be bacon?
> 
> Can you go into Tesco & buy a pack of Tofu Bacon?.... No.... That would be in contravention of the Trades Description Act, as Tofu Bacon is a misnomer, it doesn't exist.


I will ask the question again since you didn't provide an answer.  

"Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else? "

----------


## Alrock

> I will ask the question again since you didn't provide an answer.  
> 
> "Are you against tofu bacon for yourself or are you against it for everyone else? "


I did answer your question... Let me reword it...

Anybody can eat "Tofu Bacon" if they want, it's just not bacon so don't call it bacon. It's grilled flavoured tofu.
At a push, you could call it "Bacon Flavoured Tofu" I suppose.

----------


## Rheghead

> I did answer your question... Let me reword it...
> 
> Anybody can eat "Tofu Bacon" if they want, it's just not bacon so don't call it bacon. It's grilled flavoured tofu.
> At a push, you could call it "Bacon Flavoured Tofu" I suppose.


If you look at the definition of bacon then it is defined as a pork based product but turkey bacon is a well established product and it is advertised as a bacon.  So i think you need to reassess the definition of bacon.  When you actually think about it, pork bacon is just bacon-flavoured pork.  Curing bacon is just marinading pork in a marinade with a bacon flavour.

----------


## Alrock

> If you look at the definition of bacon then it is defined as a pork based product.....


There you go... "Pork Based Product"




> ....but turkey bacon is a well  established product and it is advertised as a bacon....


Do you live in the USA?
Here in the UK/EU it is called "Turkey Rashers" so I suppose you could call it "Bacon Flavoured Tofu Rashers" if you want.

----------


## Rheghead

> There you go... "Pork Based Product"
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in the USA?
> Here in the UK/EU it is called "Turkey Rashers" so I suppose you could call it "Bacon Flavoured Tofu Rashers" if you want.


If your whole argument through this thread is based upon _semantics_ of the word bacon then you have wasted our time.  Tofu bacon, tofu rashers, I do not care.  This recipe is fantastic.  It is also a great option for wannabe vegetarians who see giving up bacon as a deal-breaker.  Try it.

----------


## donss

I'm of the opinion that there's only been one time waster on this thread, and it aint Alrock & it ain't me... 

It's goodnight from me and it's goodnight from him. Goodnight.

----------


## sids

And how many little tofus must die in agony, to satiate this fanatic's bacon-lust!

----------


## Rheghead

Haters have got to hate.

----------


## mi16

> Ask yourself the question.
> 
> do you need to eat bacon given by refusal to eat meat that you will bring such a liberating revolution to the quality of the 59 billion lives of innocent animals who are brought to slaughter for your own dietary satisfaction?


interesting thought that.
Say we all decide to follow suit and try veganism, what happens to the 59 billion animals that are farmed to supply the food-chain?
Does the farmer continue to nurture and raise his stock for the love of the beast and for no financial gain?
Does he turn them to the fields and let them get on with it, whilst walking off his farm with a shrug of the shoulder and say ach well?
Does he slaughter them, go bankrupt, sell the farm for a fraction of its previous worth and the the new owner / tenant does something else with his land?

I would bet on option 3, billions of animals will die and for no good reason.

I also fail to see what a vegan would want to replicate the experience of flesh eating?
Is oral sex off the menu for vegans also?

----------


## sids

> interesting thought that.
> Say we all decide to follow suit and try veganism, what happens to the 59 billion animals that are farmed to supply the food-chain?
> Does the farmer continue to nurture and raise his stock for the love of the beast and for no financial gain?
> Does he turn them to the fields and let them get on with it, whilst walking off his farm with a shrug of the shoulder and say ach well?
> Does he slaughter them, go bankrupt, sell the farm for a fraction of its previous worth and the the new owner / tenant does something else with his land?
> 
> I would bet on option 3, billions of animals will die and for no good reason.


Not a problem.

If they can make tofu into bacon, they can use a reverse process to turn farm animals into tofu.

Which can then be made into bacon.  

In fact, I suspect that's what they're already doing.

----------


## Rheghead

> interesting thought that.
> Say we all decide to follow suit and try veganism, what happens to the 59 billion animals that are farmed to supply the food-chain?
> Does the farmer continue to nurture and raise his stock for the love of the beast and for no financial gain?
> Does he turn them to the fields and let them get on with it, whilst walking off his farm with a shrug of the shoulder and say ach well?
> Does he slaughter them, go bankrupt, sell the farm for a fraction of its previous worth and the the new owner / tenant does something else with his land?
> 
> I would bet on option 3, billions of animals will die and for no good reason.
> 
> I also fail to see what a vegan would want to replicate the experience of flesh eating?
> Is oral sex off the menu for vegans also?


The set of circumstances that you provided depended on a sudden change to veganism.  Although desirable, it would be pretty unachievable due to the level of ambivalence towards being kind to animals.

But lets entertain your argument for its own sake.  I would say the farmer has no need to raise his stock even for the love of animals or profit if we all went vegan. A farmer certainly doesn't love his stock, he loves money. There'd certainly be no profit in it if nobody was buying his products.  If he just left his fields to go unmanaged and the animals just lived there then they'd have a much happier life.  If they were suffering in any way then any kind person would want to end the suffering in the absence of a natural predator.  So there is no obstacle on ethical grounds to even the sudden cessation to eating animal products.  It certainly wouldn't be the kinder option to keep eating animals and to perpeptuate the holocaust.

These animals were bred for captivity for which we do not have any reason for keeping them.  They will go extinct, they are wholly unsuitable to live in the wild.

But what comes next?  That is the big question.  I am prepared to say that what comes next is an ecologist's dream.  The carbon emissions of the planet will come down by up to 15-20%  The natural flora and fauna will return to where fields of livestock used to eat.  We would live in a national wildlife park which would be deeply rewarding.  The earth will return to balance of the Cycle of Life.

----------


## mi16

> The set of circumstances that you provided depended on a sudden change to veganism.  Although desirable, it would be pretty unachievable due to the level of ambivalence towards being kind to animals.
> 
> But lets entertain your argument for its own sake.  I would say the farmer has no need to raise his stock even for the love of animals or profit if we all went vegan. A farmer certainly doesn't love his stock, he loves money. There'd certainly be no profit in it if nobody was buying his products.  If he just left his fields to go unmanaged and the animals just lived there then they'd have a much happier life.  If they were suffering in any way then any kind person would want to end the suffering in the absence of a natural predator.  So there is no obstacle on ethical grounds to even the sudden cessation to eating animal products.  It certainly wouldn't be the kinder option to keep eating animals and to perpeptuate the holocaust.
> 
> These animals were bred for captivity for which we do not have any reason for keeping them.  They will go extinct, they are wholly unsuitable to live in the wild.
> 
> But what comes next?  That is the big question.  I am prepared to say that what comes next is an ecologist's dream.  The carbon emissions of the planet will come down by up to 15-20%  The natural flora and fauna will return to where fields of livestock used to eat.  We would live in a national wildlife park which would be deeply rewarding.  The earth will return to balance of the Cycle of Life.


You think a herd of cattle fenced in a field would have a happy life?
The field would rapidly become bare and if in the winter it would become a bog and they would as you say perish in a miserable manner.
As a vegan would you be able to end the life on an animal which could have a healthy life being kept indoors and farmed properly?

So as a vegan it is preferable to you to see a species become extinct rather than have them farmed?

As you say there would be no profit in livestock, so if by some miracle he remained in business he would shoot his stock and replant his fields in vegan friendly crops to continue making a living.
If you think the land would just return to its original state then you are deluded.

Anyway we have digressed a little, I dont think you have answered the part about why a vegan would want to eat a replica of bacon?
Just have a bacon sandwich, its lovely, I dont discriminate I will take a slice of vegan lettuce and tomato on my cheeseburger.

----------


## Rheghead

> You think a herd of cattle fenced in a field would have a happy life?
> The field would rapidly become bare and if in the winter it would become a bog and they would as you say perish in a miserable manner.
> As a vegan would you be able to end the life on an animal which could have a healthy life being kept indoors and farmed properly?
> 
> So as a vegan it is preferable to you to see a species become extinct rather than have them farmed?
> 
> As you say there would be no profit in livestock, so if by some miracle he remained in business he would shoot his stock and replant his fields in vegan friendly crops to continue making a living.
> If you think the land would just return to its original state then you are deluded.
> 
> ...


Yes i do think they would have a happ*ier* life in a fields in  following a sudden swing to veganism.  They certainly do not have a happy life now.

Livestock are not species, they are breeds, they have been defined by their status as commodities.  And yes I do think the animals will go extinct.  If you think I should be horrified by that then I am not type of person.  Death comes to us all, it is how we get there that matters.  I deplore cruelty, cruelty is a construct made by mankind, all else is just the Cycle of Life. Keeping animals would perpeptuate cruelty, not stop it.

Tell me why the land would not return to the natural state if we do not keep animals on it?  Do you really think the farmers would keep them as fields for the_love of fields_? lol

----------


## mi16

> Yes i do think they would have a happ*ier* life in a fields in  following a sudden swing to veganism.  They certainly do not have a happy life now.
> 
> Livestock are not species, they are breeds, they have been defined by their status as commodities.  And yes I do think the animals will go extinct.  If you think I should be horrified by that then I am not type of person.  Death comes to us all, it is how we get there that matters.  I deplore cruelty, cruelty is a construct made by mankind, all else is just the Cycle of Life. Keeping animals would perpeptuate cruelty, not stop it.
> 
> Tell me why the land would not return to the natural state if we do not keep animals on it?  Do you really think the farmers would keep them as fields for the_love of fields_? lol


i believe i have answered this already
They would grow something else, something the vegans would buy
Which in turn  in order to make space would not leave any other option but to slaughter the current occupants of the land

Are you deliberately dodging the replica bacon query?

----------


## Rheghead

> Anyway we have digressed a little, I dont think you have answered the part about why a vegan would want to eat a replica of bacon?
> Just have a bacon sandwich, its lovely, I dont discriminate I will take a slice of vegan lettuce and tomato on my cheeseburger.


I think i have already covered this.  Tofu bacon is food, if you enjoy it then eat it.  It really is as simple as that.  And as it comes with no cruelty footprint then it will taste all the more satisfying.  People see bacon as a dealbreaker with going vegan.  Tofu bacon tastes just like bacon so there are alternatives.

----------


## sids

> Is oral sex off the menu for vegans also?


Only because they can't get a girlfriend.

----------


## Alrock

> ...People see bacon as a dealbreaker with going vegan.....


I could live without bacon... Now... A nice juicy steak, drippig blood, that's another story... Any vegan alternatives to that?

----------


## mi16

> I think i have already covered this.  Tofu bacon is food, if you enjoy it then eat it.  It really is as simple as that.  And as it comes with no cruelty footprint then it will taste all the more satisfying.  People see bacon as a dealbreaker with going vegan.  Tofu bacon tastes just like bacon so there are alternatives.


Yes I get that you like bacon flavored tofu
What I dont get is why someone who is against meat products would want to eat something that is artificially flavored to taste like meat, it makes no sense.
Bacon wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, can take it or leave it.
A nice roast pork though, mmmmm

Do you take the same care with all other aspects in your life, like clothing, furniture household products?
Or is it just the food you have issue with?

----------


## mi16

> Only because they can't get a girlfriend.


A boyfriend could deposit protein also

----------


## mi16

> They certainly do not have a happy life now.


Can you back that up any, a tup or a bull has a whale of a time
fed like a king of the species and goes hammer and tong at it for all he is worth.
whats not to like

----------


## Rheghead

> Yes I get that you like bacon flavored tofu
> What I dont get is why someone who is against meat products would want to eat something that is artificially flavored to taste like meat, it makes no sense.
> Bacon wouldn't be a deal breaker for me, can take it or leave it.
> A nice roast pork though, mmmmm
> 
> Do you take the same care with all other aspects in your life, like clothing, furniture household products?
> Or is it just the food you have issue with?


I think the need for products that taste like meat but are made from plants is pretty explanatory.  You yourself have said that bacon tastes good, I think bacon tastes good.  but why would i want pigs to be kept in appalling conditions and then killed?  It doesn't make sense to me, I want to be kind to animals.  And i do not want to pay anyone to be cruel to animals either.

I think we should take the ethically rewarding route if alternatives exist.

----------


## Rheghead

> Can you back that up any, a tup or a bull has a whale of a time
> fed like a king of the species and goes hammer and tong at it for all he is worth.
> whats not to like


Are your serious?  Do you actually know the process?

----------


## Rheghead

> I could live without bacon... Now... A nice juicy steak, drippig blood, that's another story... Any vegan alternatives to that?


It is coming, Supermeat.  Are you in favour?

----------


## mi16

> Are your serious?  Do you actually know the process?


I have never partook in an ewe but i am more than familiar with it.

----------


## sids

> Are your serious?  Do you actually know the process?


Who knows?

Maybe he can't get a girlfriend either.

----------


## mi16

> Who knows?
> 
> Maybe he can't get a girlfriend either.


she is forever bleating right enough

----------


## Rheghead

What is for sure is that if you give me enough cause to answer the silly trolling to explain the vegan reasoning for animal compassion, good food and ethics then you can be sure that the most emotionally intellectual and logical amongst us will be drawn to being vegan or at least seriously cut down on their consumption of animal products.

----------


## mi16

> What is for sure is that if you give me enough cause to answer the silly trolling to explain the vegan reasoning for animal compassion, good food and ethics then you can be sure that the most emotionally intellectual and logical amongst us will be drawn to being vegan or at least seriously cut down on their consumption of animal products.


Go for it, take the floor
My mind is open and I am willing to be persuaded

----------


## Alrock

> It is coming, Supermeat.  Are you in favour?



When they can match the flavour, texture, succulence etc then yes, I'm in (affordability as well, currently very expensive I believe)...

My understanding of it though is that it's just a mince like substance they can grow now...

----------


## mi16

enlighten us then?

----------


## Rheghead

> When they can match the flavour, texture, succulence etc then yes, I'm in (affordability as well, currently very expensive I believe)...
> 
> My understanding of it though is that it's just a mince like substance they can grow now...


For a lot of applications, mince is all you need.  Mince and tattie, bolognese, tacos, chillie mince, burgers, sausages.  I'd say that is 80% of all meat can be substituted by supermeat.  I read that the supermeat that requires the feel and texture of steak is just a matter of development.  As costs come down then it becomes affordable.  But you will always get a lame-brain who insists on a real carcass.

----------


## mi16

why would wanting to eat proper meat make a person a "lame-brain" as you put it?

----------


## Rheghead

> why would wanting to eat proper meat make a person a "lame-brain" as you put it?


It would be pretty lame to put an animal through a rape, force-feeding, cramped conditions, filth, and an early painful execution when there are other forms of nutrition.

----------


## mi16

> It would be pretty lame to put an animal through a rape, force-feeding, cramped conditions, filth, and an early painful execution when there are other forms of nutrition.


hahahahaha, what a corker
Can you name me on animal (other than human beings) that give consent to sex?
In all my years on a farm, I can hand on heart say that I have never seen a beast force fed, and I wouldnt call open grazing as cramped or filthy either.
No doubt in some cases they meet their end prematurely but then again the ones that are repeatedly raped live a longer life, its generally the children that get brutally murdered.

----------


## Rheghead

> hahahahaha, what a corker
> Can you name me on animal (other than human beings) that give consent to sex?
> In all my years on a farm, I can hand on heart say that I have never seen a beast force fed, and I wouldnt call open grazing as cramped or filthy either.
> No doubt in some cases they meet their end prematurely but then again the ones that are repeatedly raped live a longer life, its generally the children that get brutally murdered.


You obviously do not know the process of where your food comes from.

Anyone who tries to artificially inseminate a cow which is unrestrained in a field will get short shrift from the cow.  And anyone who stands beside a cow that is restrained in a rape rack during that artificial insemination knows full well the displeasure that the animal goes through.  That isn't consent to sex, it is rape.

----------


## mi16

> You obviously do not know the process of where your food comes from.
> 
> Anyone who tries to artificially inseminate a cow which is unrestrained in a field will get short shrift from the cow.  And anyone who stands beside a cow that is restrained in a rape rack during that artificial insemination knows full well the displeasure that the animal goes through.  That isn't consent to sex, it is rape.


And you sir obviously do not know the meaning of rape, a rape is unlawful sexual intercourse of the vagina, anus or mouth of another person, now it has been a few years since I have seen the artificial insemination process but he certainly did not use his penis to carry out the procedure.
Id like to see you call the local AI man a rapist, this has to be one of the most idiotic things I have ever seen on here.
You are obliviously not aware of the male bovine, known as a bull, you may know it as a rape machine who uses his raping rod to impregnate the poor coos with his rape milk.

----------


## Rheghead

> And you sir obviously do not know the meaning of rape, a rape is unlawful sexual intercourse of the vagina, anus or mouth of another person, now it has been a few years since I have seen the artificial insemination process but he certainly did not use his penis to carry out the procedure.
> Id like to see you call the local AI man a rapist, this has to be one of the most idiotic things I have ever seen on here.
> You are obliviously not aware of the male bovine, known as a bull, you may know it as a rape machine who uses his raping rod to impregnate the poor coos with his rape milk.


Rape in law only applies to humans, only humans have that legal protection.  Animals do not have that legal protection.  That is why it is legal to rape a cow.

----------


## mi16

> Rape in law only applies to humans, only humans have that legal protection.  Animals do not have that legal protection.  That is why it is legal to rape a cow.


bestiality is not legal rheghead, put down that upturned pail i know you are an animal lover but that is taking things too far.

----------


## Rheghead

> bestiality is not legal rheghead, put down that upturned pail i know you are an animal lover but that is taking things too far.


The best way to analyse this is to put yourself in the hooves of the cow and ask yourself what just happened after the AI man has been to call.

----------


## mi16

> the best way to analyse this is to put yourself in the hooves of the cow and ask yourself what just happened after the ai man has been to call.


mmmmoooooooooooooooo

----------


## sids

> put yourself in the hooves of the cow.


Are you some sort of hoofter?

----------


## millen

I love tofu bacon, can't wait to try it out at home.

----------

